# New Matchless Day



## Chitmo (Sep 2, 2013)

Ordered this SC mini about 3-4 months ago. Wanted something low power that I could get to break up while kids are sleeping... and I got it


----------



## Moot (Feb 15, 2009)

Very Cool! What's its power rating?


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

It's so cute. Being just a tad girly.

Watts?


----------



## Chitmo (Sep 2, 2013)

Moot said:


> Very Cool! What's its power rating?


Just 6 watts, it's based on the DC30


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

Now that's not something you see everyday, very nice!


----------



## Chitmo (Sep 2, 2013)

davetcan said:


> Now that's not something you see everyday, very nice!


I ordered one new, which isn't something I do often. For some reason everyone wants to sell matchless stuff for more than what it cost new in Canada. I don't think many people realize you can get them through L&M via special order.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Chitmo said:


> Just 5 watts, it's based on the DC30


Have a 412 handy for when you want everyone to know what 5W sounds like


----------



## Chitmo (Sep 2, 2013)

Budda said:


> Have a 412 handy for when you want everyone to know what 5W sounds like


Funny you say that, we ran it in a boogie 412 at L&M and it sounds huge!


----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)

Is that available in a head?

Is it a single ten in it?

Just looked it up, the website says a 12.


----------



## zdogma (Mar 21, 2006)

OMG awesome. That would go so well in my living room. I love my C3o but its loud as hell. Price?


----------



## Chitmo (Sep 2, 2013)

zdogma said:


> OMG awesome. That would go so well in my living room. I love my C3o but its loud as hell. Price?


 PM sent...


----------



## Alex (Feb 11, 2006)

I suspect that even at 6 watts, it's still pretty loud. I noticed the MV in your pic is set low.

I've had an SC30 for the last 10 years and still love that beast.


----------



## StratCat (Dec 30, 2013)

So how would you describe it's sound?
Is it unique?


----------



## JethroTech (Dec 8, 2015)

OMG. Amp samesies!!!! 









This beauty popped up locally on Kijiji this weekend and the price was right so I rolled the dice. The guy just dropped it off. I didn't even try it first. So far, so good. I've never owned (or even played) a Matchless before.


----------



## Chitmo (Sep 2, 2013)

JethroTech said:


> OMG. Amp samesies!!!!
> 
> View attachment 146713
> 
> This beauty popped up locally on Kijiji this weekend and the price was right so I rolled the dice. The guy just dropped it off. I didn't even try it first. So far, so good. I've never owned (or even played) a Matchless before.


Happy NAD


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

JethroTech said:


> OMG. Amp samesies!!!!
> 
> View attachment 146713
> 
> This beauty popped up locally on Kijiji this weekend and the price was right so I rolled the dice. The guy just dropped it off. I didn't even try it first. So far, so good. I've never owned (or even played) a Matchless before.


I saw this over the weekend, he dropped the price within an hour of listing, well done. What's the story on that LP?


----------



## JethroTech (Dec 8, 2015)

vadsy said:


> I saw this over the weekend, he dropped the price within an hour of listing, well done. What's the story on that LP?


The story on that LP? That LP is like Scotch, organized religion and bluegrass: not for everyone. It's actually a 2005 Les Paul Standard that a previous owner attempted a relic job on. It was relic'd every square inch by either a a compass from a vintage geometry set or one of those Gravely things with the spinning wire brush on the front they use to clear sidewalks in the dead of winter. 

Chitmo, sorry for the thread jack


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

Sorry to say this, @JethroTech , but .....

Worst. Relic-job. Ever. 


And that, kids, is why I don't play with power tools.


----------



## Guest (Dec 4, 2017)

Are the new and used prices a secret?


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

JethroTech said:


> The story on that LP? That LP is like Scotch, organized religion and bluegrass: not for everyone. It's actually a 2005 Les Paul Standard that a previous owner attempted a relic job on. It was relic'd every square inch by either a a compass from a vintage geometry set or one of those Gravely things with the spinning wire brush on the front they use to clear sidewalks in the dead of winter.
> 
> Chitmo, sorry for the thread jack
> 
> ...


I don't want to come within 20 feet of whatever belt buckle did _that_. Or did the owner wear some sort of barbed-wire accoutrements on their leather pants?


----------



## Chitmo (Sep 2, 2013)

High/Deaf said:


> Sorry to say this, @JethroTech , but .....
> 
> Worst. Relic-job. Ever.
> 
> ...


Its awesome because it's terrible. Just like die hard, Newfoundland screech and @adcandour jokes


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

Chitmo said:


> Its awesome because it's terrible. Just like die hard, Newfoundland screech and @adcandour jokes


Oh baby, have I got a car for you!


----------



## Stratotone (Jan 29, 2014)

For some reason I find that Les Paul more appealing than some of the truly thrashed older ones that guys ask $2k for.


----------

